# Howdy From Michigan



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

JJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You came on here yayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!! Just be careful what you say there are some people on here that are kind of rude, im not saying any names tho


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello, and welcome. Glad I'm not the only one from Michigan on here.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

you can email me if you want


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I used to be from Michigan too  Its where I was born.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am from MI too.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey another Michigander!!! What part of the state are you from? i live in Grand Rapids


----------



## ArabFarroh (Aug 14, 2009)

I live in south lyon! Wow i didnt know there were so many MIganders on this forum!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Not from Michigan, but I give you a friendly welcome from NY!
:3


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Im from GR too :]


----------



## ktpupp (Aug 9, 2009)

I've just joined the forum too... and I'm also from Michigan!

-=kt=-


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

ArabFarroh said:


> I live in south lyon! Wow i didnt know there were so many MIganders on this forum!


Sadly I don't have her anymore, but I used to board my horse, Star, in South Lyon.

I offer another Michigan welcome (to both of you)!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

jxclass19 said:


> Im from GR too :]



hehe cool =) where do you keep your horses? i keep Rocky out in Ada.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

We rent a barn out in Coopersville.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

jxclass19 said:


> We rent a barn out in Coopersville.


cool...i haven't been out there but i know where coopersville is. 

its actually kind of amazing how many people from Michigan are on this forum


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know. I'm always looking for new people to ride with there isn't many around here.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm in Michigan too! I live in Flushing, which is near Flint.


----------



## MagicHorse (Jul 29, 2009)

welcome! Yay MI!!!


----------

